# Need some advice on first time cobe fishing tomorrow.



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

hey guys, i am not new to the area, or to the pier, but I have been away for a few years and have a few questions. I AM SUPER STOKED! I moved back in January after being away for a few years and have been waiting all year for this moment. I have a brand new rod, a pen 704 spooled with 50lb power pro and 50 yards of mono backing, and a desire to get in there with yall snagging my first cobia or kingfish this season. I have met a few guys and tried to get as much info as possible. i wanted to know what is the best color jig to use and how many should i have on hand? Also I recognize guys out there by their faces and have learned names from some of the stuff I see on the pier facebook page....guys like Krab, Jeremy hogue who i have met, and Ben Arnold, I would love to get some pointers and educate. I know how the first shot rule works but when and where from the pier are the best areas to sight them. Also I want to get in there and sling a jig but I dont want to seem pushy or learn the limits of when to throw and when not to throw, I don't want to be to scared to throw, but also want to respect everyone around me. I have missed some great fish though maybe being to reserved not wanting to cross a line, even though i knew i could make the shot. Hope I get some advice from anyone, and if you guys who i have been reading about see this let me know. I hope to see yall tomorrow!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Best advice I can give is to read a few of the other threads floating around right now regarding pier rats. Other than that, goodluck.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a sticky I made a while back that may help refresh your memory. I have wanted to keep adding to it, but I guess after a period of time, a post becomes locked to editing. 

Here it is: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/

Pensacola Piers, and all surrounding piers are "First Shot" piers when it comes to Cobia fishing, except for the Navarre pier. I'm sure you kind of have an idea as to how that works. At Navarre, it's a race to get your jig in front of the fish. Casting distance is EXTREMELY helpful with that, since you can get your jig to a fish far away, when some others can't.

As far as being worried about crossing someones line while throwing on a fish, it happens to everyone. So don't be too worried about that. The only real WRONG time to take a shot, is if someone who has called first shot on a fish either has not thrown yet, or has his jig in the water and the cobia is showing interest. If the person misses badly, or the fish turns away from the persons jig, then feel free to throw! The guys that you mentioned are some of the greatest young fisherman on the pier. If you can watch them, or even happen to get a conversation going with them while on the rail, you can learn A LOT. Anyway, I hope this helps a bit. I'll be out there on weekends only due to my work schedule. Good luck!


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey #1hookup, 
I will be out there tomorrow. Look for me and I'll answer any questions you have. Orange is my favorite color, and it has been working well this season. The water isn't going to be great tomorrow. You're going to want to fish on the end because there will hopefully be a mud line. If you have any other questions my Phone number is below and feel free to call anytime. I rather answer you're questions instead of you getting bashed on here for wanting to fish the pier.
Thanks - Jeremy


----------

